

We Built a Free App-Builder So Easy our Grandmas can Use It - appez
http://my.appez.com

======
appez
After months of work, we're finally ready to start a gradual Beta roll-out of
our free App builder.Works from a web browser - allows users to make
functional native apps without a single shred of coding. So easy that we
literally tested it on our grandparents first.No Credit Card required - just
build and download your app.

